# polo wraps or boots?



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer boots. Not only are they far easier to put on correctly and in a uniform manner, I feel they also typically offer more protection than polo wraps.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_^^I agree._

_I use boots over polo wraps._


----------



## kat44bg (Sep 2, 2010)

I use both. I think boots will provide you with better protection. Make sure with polo wraps that you know how to properly wrap a leg with them. It is very important with both boots and polo's that you do it right as it could cause injury if done improperly. Boots are quicker and easier. :wink:


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply  
yeah I was just worried as our hacking has many extremely steep hills going up and down I worry about the pressure on his pastern and I heard that polo wraps were good protection for his pastern (and they come in the right colour! haha) but I will look into some boots is it tendon boots I need? sorry I'm a bit novice with all the equipment as this is the first time I've had my own pony in years 
Oh and I will ask one of the girls up my yard as they are far more knowledgeable than me (one of the girls mum is a top eventing instructor) so they should know how to do it properly


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I use both , when im jumping or galloping i use boots but when im just doing flat work i use wraps.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

For trails, polo wraps can catch bits of dirt and debris, making them a pain to clean.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I use supportive wrap boots so they are kinda both


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

If you're jumping, definitely go with boots (preferably open fronts).

In my opinion, polo wraps don't do much for the legs except look pretty. Boots offer superior support and protection that you just can't get from a fleece wrap.

I personally use the new Tekna open fronts. They aren't real leather so they are so easy to clean (hose off and hang dry). They look great though, not tacky at all for synthetic. The inside of the boot also has 2 raised spots which fit snugly into the groove of the tendons (on each side of the leg) and cradles the leg really nicely. They don't slip either!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Boots, boots, boots, boots. 





Boots.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Polo wraps don't really offer much protection in the form of support. They do offer protection from scratches and a little bit of brushing from other legs. I have heard that they can help with circulation during the winter months, but I don't know how much proof there is to that. 

I really dn't like them for hacking because burrs and things tend to get stuck in the fabric. Not to mention if you have to cross any water polos are terrible for that. 

I like the teknas already posted or woof brushing boots which also have different colours


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

BOOTS! haha, and if you dont find the color you want, just do what i did. go to lowes or home depot and get one of their sample wall paint in the color you want, (i know valspar does it) and paint the outer hard shell, then when you have enough coats, spray it with some clear acrylic sealer. works great  and i have a pair of cheap dover boots, that are the baby blue color of one of the eskadron brand kind. but make sure they are completely dry after every coat before you try to put anything else on!


----------



## helenkitty156 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good pictures and mine!


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

BOOTS!!! i can't bandage to save my life! LOL my horse ozzie has a bowed tendon so i WILL NOT bandage him because i might do it wrong and injure his tendon again. that and i ca't be bothered! LOL
i use open front ROMA boots (white with black lining) for showjumping and cross country boots for xc. other then that if i can be bothered in use splint boots


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely boots. So much easier, user friendly, quick, easy to wash and store, time efficient, offer more protection... must I go on? Oh, and cheaper too depending on which ones you get, you need wraps under your bandages, you can't just bandage straight over the leg or you'll give your horse an injury, wraps can cost a small fortune if you buy decent ones. 

I have bandages, but only ever use them when I attend clinics or if we're doing a photo shoot for the business. Otherwise they live in storage. Far too much hassle to use them daily.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a polo girl myself. I must have 15 pairs. I can't find a pair of boots to accurately fit my mare - with polos I can wrap perfectly to fit her every time. That being said, I only need slight protection up front from a bit of brushing. 

Edit: I should mention too that I strictly train dressage. No jumping involved whatsoever. Any form of jumping and I would be booting up as well. Just FYI.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Oh, and cheaper too depending on which ones you get, you need wraps under your bandages, you can't just bandage straight over the leg or you'll give your horse an injury, wraps can cost a small fortune if you buy decent ones.



Are you talking about putting wraps under polos? If so, never in my life have I heard of this.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Might be language barrier - wraps as in pillow wraps under the bandages/polos. They stop the pressure of the wrapping of the polos from creating uneven pressure points down the leg. It's a world wide thing, not just Australian! Wrapping without padding under bandages/polos can cause a hell of a lot of damage to the tendon.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

In the nicest way possible, that's crazy talk! When you ride, how the hell would you ride with a pillow wrap under the polos? I have literally never seen this in my whole riding career. And I would imagine that wrapping that improperly could cause more damage then just a well-wrapped polo. I've attached a pic of what I deem a normal polo wrapped for riding. 

I'd be interested to learn more - simply because I'm obviously uneducated when it comes to this logic. Maybe you're talking about shipping? And replacing shipping boots with pillow wraps and standing bandages?


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Like this is what I mean by pillow wraps with standing bandages wrapped around them. 

Anyways I don't mean to be a hijacker - sorry ladies! I was just super curious about that post!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Excuse me?! Different methods, different places. Not once in my life have I had an bandage injury on my horses, not once has my coach has a bandage injury to her horses. Every. Single. International dressage clinician I have been to has used wraps under bandages and recommended to use wraps under bandages. Another rider got absolutely DRILLED in one clinic for bandaging straight onto the legs. She was pulled out, lectured by the clinician and sent out of the arena unless she could supply wraps under her bandages or take the bandages off completely. 
Maybe we have different pillow wraps - I'm talking thin, padding to place under the bandage. You're probably thinking enormous fluffy wraps to put under bandages for an injury. 

And I really don't appreciate being spoken to like that, when you have just stated yourself that you are uneducated - your whole 'riding career', give me a length of time and experience and I might consider you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MissH said:


> Like this is what I mean by pillow wraps with standing bandages wrapped around them.
> 
> Anyways I don't mean to be a hijacker - sorry ladies! I was just super curious about that post!


THIS is what I'm talking about
Google Image Result for http://www.dressageselections.com.au/Tack/Resources/training_bandages.png

Google Image Result for http://www.coolequestrian.co.uk/images/Climatex%20bandages%20-%20low%20resolution.jpg


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry Kayty - didn't mean to be disrespectful if you took it that way. I'm sometimes fascinated by the ways other countries/cultures do things and simply want to learn more (which in this case, I obviously need to do). The photos helped big time - thanks much!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I use both and depending on my mood...


----------



## xXHorseFreakXx (Jan 14, 2011)

I use both. Open front jumper boots on the front and polos in the back.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

woooow kayty i freaking..... to be honest missh, you didn't come off as rude or "uneducated".. you came off as curious and questioning.

I've never seen the extra wraps used under polos myself either.


----------

